# HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage (12/15 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Sun Sports will air Miami Heat Red vs. Black scrimmage on Thursday night, per its online listings. Starts at 7pm.


Get to have an early look at the team, two days before the preseason opener vs Orlando.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Game Scrimmage game*

Awesome - hopefully ill be able to watch.

God its good to have basketball back.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*

Of course they do this now that Im stuck in NC. I asked Micky on Twitter to stream it.


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*



Jace said:


> Of course they do this now that Im stuck in NC. I asked Micky on Twitter to stream it.



:gopray:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*

I'm in Miami, but have Directv and they have Lightning hockey on the sun sports schedule. They better have an alternate channel for South Florida to watch this game :azdaja:


----------



## Ben

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*

I'll be working, but hopefully I'll get out before tip off, wouldn't mind a look at the team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*

Good news for those outside South Florida..


> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> If u aren't a STH don't worry, you can watch Thursday's Red & Black game on @SunSportsHEAT or stream it online at NBA.com!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*

"Kaboom!"


----------



## Ben

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Good news for those outside South Florida..


Guessing/hoping that means those of us in Europe too? Don't want the hassle of finding a stream.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*

Damn, I have a work Xmas party and will miss this 

Hope there's highlights up. Its a shame Curry isnt playing - intruiged to see how he fares.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*



ßen said:


> Guessing/hoping that means those of us in Europe too? Don't want the hassle of finding a stream.


It's a free stream so I dont see why they'd have restrictions on it for those outside the US :whoknows:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*

A Lot of free shit is not available outside of the US.

Very annoying.

Ex: All the How I met Your Mother clips on CBS can't be seen in Canada.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*

That's different. Those are regionally blocked because those shows are sold around the world to television stations in different countries to show on their channel. This is just a scrimmage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*



> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> For those out of market who want to watch @MiamiHEAT scrimmage tomorrow, also told it's to be on DirecTV 656 and Dish Network 448.


Directv already has it on the guide.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Sun Sports will air HEAT Red & Black Scrimmage game*

Are we expecting regular uniforms or practice jerseys? Id guess uniforms as theyd probably go red/white for the practice jerseys, right?

Theyve never done this so Im curious. We'll find out soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Basketball tonight. Finally!

Who cares if its just a practice scrimmage


----------



## Wade County

As I cant watch it, im expecting an essay when I come back to read here


----------



## Ben

Is tip off 7pm or is the coverage starting then?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I think coverage starts at 7 and tip off around 10 minutes after. Not sure though. Dont think they have a set time for it.


----------



## TheAnswer

I hope Bosh and Wade are on the same team, I wanna see what LeBron's gonna do to match and his new post game hopefully.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> Eddie House, Eddy Curry, Mike Miller and Shane Battier are in uniform tonight but will not play. #RedBlackGame


..


----------



## Ben

Pretty decent quality coverage on NBA.com it seems. I've hooked up my laptop to the TV so it's even better, what would be perfect if there a way to freeze the TV screen on the NBA coverage, and for me to continue doing stuff on my laptop? Any tech heads here? :laugh:

If not, it's no biggie.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Left quad strain is why Battier will not play in the scrimmage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Tonight's starters. Red: Chalmers, Wade, James, Bosh, Anthony. White: Cole, Jones, Harris, Haslem, Pittman. Rosters change every quarter.


Fair lineups :laugh:

Cole and Pittman on the same team. We'll see a lot of them tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Joel misses the inside hook. Somethings never change 

Nice drive by Cole to draw the foul on Mario.


----------



## Wade County

LOL at those lineups. Thats fair...

Shame Battier is out, would've liked to see him play.

Lookin forward to hearing how Norris n Big D go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice offensive rebound and1 by Pittman. Made up for being blocked by behind by Joel earlier


----------



## Wade County

Is Pitt as big inside as advertised?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Is Pitt as big inside as advertised?


What? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, another sick mid range turnaround by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice J off the pick by Cole.

Wow, he is fast. He got to the basket, missed the layup but UD got the rebound and the and1.

Norris Cole is impressing me.


----------



## TheAnswer

These edited sounds are kinda annoying.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, another sick mid range turnaround by Lebron


I can see how that could be miscontrued :laugh:


----------



## Ben

Joel missing a 3ft hook shot with the first shot of the game reminded me that the NBA is back, and I'm a Miami fan. :laugh:

LeBron's turnaround J looks money, drained a couple of those. 

Cole looks good. Very fast, and hit a couple of nice J's. Looks assured when the balls in his hands too, which I like. 

Pittman's doing work on the offensive glass so far too. 

And last, but definitely not least. Too many replays on the NBA.com coverage!!! I don't know if it's the same for you guys, but I'm getting a replay for every point, and I'm missing turnovers, points, and most of the stuff I'm watching for.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole again with the sweet J off the screen.

Good for Wade that this is just practice cause he is playing bad. Nice handoff there by him though.


----------



## Wade County

Sounds like Cole is money. We definitely need an injection of youth into this team, and he could be a nice sparkplug.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

ßen said:


> And last, but definitely not least. Too many replays on the NBA.com coverage!!! I don't know if it's the same for you guys, but I'm getting a replay for every point, and I'm missing turnovers, points, and most of the stuff I'm watching for.


Yeah, that's the in arena cam. Sucks that they didnt just stream the sun sports coverage on there.


----------



## Ben

Beautiful fast break there, Joel with the block, Wade with the behind the back to LeBron, Lebron behind the back to Joel, Joel with the and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade behind the back to Lebron, behind the back to Joel for the and1.

Cole's figuring out real quick that its much tougher to finish at the rim at this level.

Lebron to Wade for the dunk over Big Pitt!


----------



## Ben

Dwyane just put Pittman on a poster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another offensive rebound by Pittman. That's his 3rd or 4th of the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

24-22 Black after 1

Lebron, Cole and Pittman looked good. Joel was his normal self at both rims. On defense he's gotten 3 or 4 blocks and on offense he's airballed 2 hooks :laugh:

UD was also pretty active.

Wade was pretty bad up until the end of the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, Norris Cole is the 4th trending topic in the world on twitter right now :laugh:

Some players will switch teams now.


----------



## TheAnswer

Has Bosh scored yet?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

TheAnswer said:


> Has Bosh scored yet?


Yeah, he had a fast break layup. and he just hit a 3.


----------



## Ben

Nice layup by Cole!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sweet layup by Cole. Cant wait to see him in an actual game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another offensive rebound by Pittman.

WOW, sick and1 by Wade


----------



## Ben

Pittman really is doing work on the glass. I like to see it.

You know you're spoilt as a fan when you're pretty much used to the sickness of that Wade and1.


----------



## Adam

That was some crazy side spin Dwyane put on that and1 free throw. Wish he would have worked on FT shooting after last season.


----------



## Ben

Nice move by Wade inside. A lot better in this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice spin move in the post for the and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron to UD for the and1. nice cut by UD and great pass by Lebron


----------



## Ben

and1 from UD. Going to love having him around for a full season with the group this time. *touch wood*


----------



## Ben

****, Cole is quick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole with the nice fastbreak pass. Kid is impressive.

Lebron to UD again for the and1. Another and nice cut and pass


----------



## MarioChalmers

Cole looks really good. Not only is he quick, he seems very disciplined at the point and he can hit Js. Seeing him now, it's definitely an upgrade from Bibby. Wonder if he can make NBA 3s regularly though.


----------



## Adam

Yeah, um...Norris Cole looks pretty damn amazing. I know it's just a scrim but still.


----------



## MarioChalmers

If I may add, why are they instant replaying EVERYTHING. Makes me dizzy.


----------



## Adam

Manly post up by Bosh. He shrugged off Howard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"We Want Shane" chants :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron and UD showing great chemistry. Sick, sick behind the back bounce pass by Lebron.


----------



## Adam

I think this production is being done by the producer of some Telemundo sketch variety show. This is so awful lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Cole


----------



## sknydave

I think we're seeing what teams used to get when everyone stayed in college for 4 years


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole with a runner. Kid has been one of the best, if not the best player on the court in this half :laugh:


----------



## Adam

sknydave said:


> I think we're seeing what teams used to get when everyone stayed in college for 4 years


If he can play like this in real games...Right now he's making it look like we drafted (young) Steve Francis. :laugh:


----------



## Ben

I love this Norris Cole kid so far. If he can do this in the games that mean something, we've got ourselves a steal.


----------



## Adam

There are 89 guests browsing this thread :laugh:


----------



## Ben

Not that I particularly care too much, but since I muted the stream due to the awful music, what's the score?


----------



## Smithian

"@EthanJSkolnick: The first "MVP" chant of season for Joel, who calmly sinks free throw."

You're my boy Joel!


----------



## Ben

Adam said:


> There are 89 guests browsing this thread :laugh:


It's the Norris Cole factor. :twoguns: He's still trending in the US on Twitter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole is a pure PG. Havent had one of those in a long time. Not to mention he's quick as hell with the dribble.


----------



## sknydave

Who's the genius that decided it was a good idea to have these guys 2 feet away from the stands?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> There are 89 guests browsing this thread :laugh:


Wow :laugh:

Well if you're not a bot, please feel free to sign up and post here :wave:


----------



## MarioChalmers

Chauncey who?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ for 3...nice find by Cole. 

I guess NoNo is his nickname

Cole for 3

Wow :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole for 3 again.


Holy shit :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole with the pump fake and assist top Juwan.

Cole to Joel who is fouled. 

This 3rd has turned into the Norris Cole show


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Norris Cole has 19 points, 3 asst, 5 rebs, 3 steals so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Saw this on realgm










:laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate

Norris Cole...... very nice


----------



## TheAnswer

Lmfao @ the pic and the guys there Tebowing xDDDD


----------



## Jace

OH MY GOD that's amazing. I just LOL'd all over myself. Rio, clean it up. I guess I need to be No-No for that to work.

But yeah, dude's legit. People had the same questions about Stuckey in the NBA playing in D2 (Eastern Washington is D2, right?). The game is easier for PG's in the NBA. Look at the way Rose exploded and made plays he could never make in college.

Anyone else get pissed every time Howard scores? It just has to be bad D. We really dont need dude this year.

And speaking of disappointments, Pittman re-gained some weight. I'd hoped his physique would look much better by now. Shameful, and says a lot about his commitment and desire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice move by Mario


----------



## Jace

Nice move by Rio. We could have a decent PG combo for the first time in centuries...it feels like.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Yea Pittman still looks like a fatty, guess it's gonna be Joel/Bosh at center for a while


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He plays heavy too. Not light on his feet at all. Not a good combo. He's definitely got a ways to go.

Cole was impressive. 

UD looked completely over the foot injury. He was playing like it was game 7 of the finals tonight. Good to see.


----------



## futuristxen

Cole was great. 

Will be interesting to see how he does in the preseason opener.


----------



## sMaK

I thought Pittman looked fatter. He's still lighter than he was at Texas but he had slimmed down so much last year. What a shame.

Cole looks great. He looks for the pass first and has a nice stroke from 3. Obviously it was just a scrimmage but you have to be excited about the kid.


----------



## Jace

I dont want to overstate Cole's play, but I've had fairly high expectations for him since we drafted him, and he played even better than I thought he would. Hope he keeps it up and keeps improving rapidly.

You can see the weight in Pitt's face. It looked sculpted toward the end of last season, and now its mushy again. I said it once and I'll say it again, we're gonna regret not taking Whiteside just like we regret taking Rio over DeAndre. And I like Rio.

I like the Bosh trailer 3 thing Spo wants him to look for. As Ira stated, it'll keep bigs from running to the paint in fast breaks. Bosh has never been a Stoudemire-type fast-break runner/finisher, so to use him to space the floor in transition is pretty damned genius.


----------



## Jace

Smithi, feast your eyes on SportsCenter's top 10. Not only are there two plays from the scrimmage, no. 1 is Dwyane to LeBron to Joel. He gets a nice little shout-out from that obnoxious, curly-haired dude who thinks he's super-clever.


----------



## Ben

Cole and Udonis played great. Cole was just so impressive, and then UD looked like the old UD, and it's exactly what we needed for the whole of last year, that toughness, and Miami heart. (cheesy, I know)

I know Mario is going to be the starter, but how long will that last if he hasn't really improved his consistency on the last two years? We all know he can have a good game, followed by 3-4 where he is a complete liability. If that happens, I'm all for giving Cole a shot at some point, see how he handles it.


----------



## Dee-Zy

It takes time for PG to adapt to the NBA. Especially playing with superstars.

PGs and Cs take the longest time to develop. You want a guy that has been struggling with consistency for only 2 years (quite normal IMO) and hand the spot to a guy who hasn't proved anything yet? Slow down man.


----------



## Jace

Playing with superstars makes the game easier for PG's, isn't that obvious? Look what happened with Rondo.

Also, I watched Rose's entire career at Memphis, and aside from his lackluster Summer League performance, he exploded the moment he stepped on an NBA floor. He made plays I expected him to make in college but never did. The combination of better teammates to pass to, more spacing due to a further 3-point line, and much less zone defense makes a PG's job way easier. Grasping the defense and plays (which No-Co is way ahead of the curve on, apparently) is the toughest part. We've seen one-and-done PG's with less brains than Norris come in and have very successful rookie campaigns, as starters no less. I think he'll be a quality backup in year one, and perhaps even starter-worthy. I like him off the bench, perhaps better than starting, for his change of pace abilities, coupled with the fact that his pure point skills would be more effective in the 2nd unit.

I really dont see what Arenas has done over the past couple seasons to warrant a shot.


----------



## Ben

Dee-Zy said:


> It takes time for PG to adapt to the NBA. Especially playing with superstars.
> 
> PGs and Cs take the longest time to develop. You want a guy that has been struggling with consistency for only 2 years (quite normal IMO) and hand the spot to a guy who hasn't proved anything yet? Slow down man.


Because I said that...

If Mario doesn't improve consistency, then I don't care that Cole is a rookie, we can afford to give him a shot as a starter if he plays pretty well in the chances he gets. I would rather Mario plays consistently good all year though, of course. 

Not sure where you got the idea where I said that we should drop Mario right now and hand the spot to Cole. It's crazy that you're giving Mario a free pass because it's normal to be inconsistent, and because Cole is a rookie though.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I don't believe playing with superstars actually makes it all that much easier for PGs. Plus, Rondo did not become Rondo until like his 3rd or 4th season.

I thought you were saying that if Rio doesn't get consistent this year than he should get the axe (doghouse or trade).

I agree that if any player is more consistent, then he should get the start. If a rooks gets it done, then hand it to the rook. I'm just not down with the idea of thinking that a rook will actually be more consistent, especially when he hasn't played a single game yet.


----------



## Ben

Dee-Zy said:


> I don't believe playing with superstars actually makes it all that much easier for PGs. Plus, Rondo did not become Rondo until like his 3rd or 4th season.
> 
> I thought you were saying that if Rio doesn't get consistent this year than he should get the axe (doghouse or trade).
> 
> I agree that if any player is more consistent, then he should get the start. If a rooks gets it done, then hand it to the rook. I'm just not down with the idea of thinking that a rook will actually be more consistent, especially when he hasn't played a single game yet.


I'm not thinking that though. I just want us to give him a shot if Mario comes in and plays inconsistent, thinking we won't axe him to the bench.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I see. I agree with you then.


----------



## Jace

Can you explain your superstar view? How playing with better players makes it harder for a PG. Sure he has less opportunities to shine with the ball in his hands less, but he's passing to better finishers.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Managing them, who do you give it up and when, when do you give it up or when you hold. The PGs' job is to control the tempo, when you are not the man on the team and you have multiple all stars, you also have to deal with egos. Plus, the superstars will struggle because they are not used to not being the one with the ball all the time so it might get them longer to get into a scoring rhythm. There is enormous pressure on you to make the right decision. You also have to manage yourself and your own rhythm, it is hard for a player to get into a shooting rhythm when they don't shoot enough so it is about how much you can shoot to get yourself in rhythm and what is the ratio that you feed the others and who, etc.


----------



## Jace

Yeah but a PG's job isn't to get into a shooting rhythm. Its to get players the ball in proper scoring position. Kinda hard to mess that up when you're passing to the two best wings/players in the game. I guess we'll have to agree to disagree here. Perhaps this is circumstantial. Divvying up looks to Dwyane and LeBron is much easier and less drama-filled than doing so to Carmelo and Amare, for example.


----------



## Dee-Zy

You also want to make sure that you get the ball in their sweet spots. Easy to say, not that easy to do.


----------

